# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  300 مسج لاغلى اعضاء

## سراب الليل

أقدكم لكل محب الرسائل 300 مسج

1-نقشت اسمك على الثلج وحبرته بدمي تخيل روعة المنظر حروف بثلج حبرها دمي 
===== 
2-حسيت في حبه لو قيل ماشيــــــف مثل "العطر" يكــــــفي عن الشوف ريحه 
===== 
3-قبلت اموت في قلبك وأشيلك روح في صدري وأداري الهم بعروقي ولا أشكي 
مع السلامة............................000000000000000  00 
4-سحابة حب ياعمري تمطر في سما دنياك وتعطر قلبك الدافي وتقولك "مستحيل أنساك" 
===== 
5-عقل تاهت أفكاره وقلب فارق دياره والجار نسي جاره والغالي مدري وش اخباره؟ 
===== 
6-تحسب إني نسيت عقب ماغبت عني .. لاورب السما ماعنك سجيت ساعه .. 
===== 
7-قلبي يفز لكل مزيون لكن قليل اللي فيه يسكنون وانت من اللي له يملكون 
===== 
8-سألت قلبي 
ليش يعزك 
وليش ماينساك 
وليش يذكرك 
في كل لحظه 
قالي 
"ملكني" 
===== 
9-يارحمة الموت من فرقاه زوريني ....الموت ارحم عندي ولا دنياي من دونه ..... 
===== 
10-الطيب ساسك والفخر للي يماشيك والذوق شخصك وياسعد منهو بقلبك تغليه 
===== 
11-واللي رفع سبع 

وسمع همس نجواي 

إني لأموت 

"ومنزلك وسط عيني" 
===== 
12-يكفي بالدنيا اسم 

.......... وطاريه 

ويكفي أرض........ 

لمسة مواطيه 
===== 
13-رسالتك وصلتني ومن الفرح جننتني وبحبك أكدت لي كأنها بوسه من فمك ذوبتني 
===== 
14-حظ المكان وحظ منهم حواليك وحظ العيون اللي تناظر عيونك 
===== 
15-شواطينا دفاتر عشق ولهانه 

سقاها الشوق 

قرآها الموج 

ونامت فوقها الدانه 
===== 
16-كثير الناس من حولي ولكنهم علي أغراب وكل أحبابي لو جوني أظل لشوفتك أشتاق 
===== 
15-أبصرخ 

أحبك موت 

واذا خانني الصوت 

باكتب حروفها بدمي 

وأودعك وأموت 
===== 
16-انت المهم انت الاهم انت الحقيقه والوهم حبك قضية دنيتي انت بعذابي متهم 
===== 
17-دام الوفا بقلوبنا حي ما مات ،،،، أحبابنا لو طول البعد غالين 
===== 
18-هذا الكلام من القلب نابع وعلى قلبك خليه طابع أحبك لو انك معي قاطع.. لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
19-الا منه خمد غلاك ومات النبض بعروقي تأكد ماني فوق الارض كثر ما الأرض هي فوقي 
===== 
20-أتعـــب...أنا 

في دنيتي من دون طاريك 
وتتعب عيوني كل ماغبت عني 
===== 
21-ذوقتني المحبه بمعانيها وارتويت ! 
لاتظن اني أنساك حشا والله ماقويت 
===== 
22-لو كان لي قلب على البعد قاوي ... 
ماكان لي جرح تزايد طعونه .. 
===== 
23-قلت نفسي وعمري بالخفا تشتهيك 
وانت بربك قللي منهو غيري يموت فيك 
===== 
24-والله منساك يامهجة القلب والله 
وشولن ابقوى نزع روحي بروحي... 
===== 
25-أدري أحبابك كثار وكل مطلوبي اصير منهم 
صدقني ماني بطماع يكفيني لو آخرهم..لاااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
26-كنت احسب 

البعد 

يوحي بفرقاك 

بس الاكيد 

حبك اذا غبت يزداد 
===== 
27-لو ان القلب يحكي كان بعالي الصوت ناداك وش حيلته لا صار نبضه رساله . 
===== 
28-أبضمك لين كل مافيني يحس بكل مافيك وأهمس في اذنك وأقولك 
>>خاطري فيك<< 
===== 
29-لو ورق أبيض أرسل يكفي الورق به لمسه من يديك..لاااازم 
===== 
30-من كثر ما أغليه صرت أفرح بزلاته..لو قلتوا أخطى عليك أقول وش يعني 
===== 
31-خلوه يخطي أنا راضي بسيآته ..يخطي بكيفه لكن لايقاطعني 
===== 
32-إنت مشواري .............. 
مهما قسى قلبك مالي سواك غالي 
===== 
33-آسف أزعجتك 

بس موبيدي أرسلك 

تعودت يدي على رقمك 

تغافلني وترسلك.. لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
34-ماتستحي لاياقليل العذاريب 

لو تستحي 

ماتاخذ الطيب كله 
===== 
35-ماشفت قلب" راح 

مني يباريك 

قلب" 

عليه اسمك 

تلامع 
حروفه 
===== 
36-طلبتك 

لاتردني أرجوك 

اذا ضاق صدرك 

تذكر اني احبك ..لاااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
37-ذرفت دمعه في أحد المحيطات إن استطاعوا الحصول عليها أعدك بنسيانك وللابد..لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
38-جعل واهج غرامك مثل وجدي وناري،،، 
مير ماظن في دنيا المحبه عداله،،، 
===== 
39-يا أحلا مسا 

وأجمل وفا 

يا أرق كلام 

وأعذب غرام 

لك أغلى سلام من خافق ولهان 
===== 
40-ياترى الأيام تسمح وألاقيك 

والا يكون 

آخر لقانا 

رسايل لااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
41-ودي أجيك ملهوف 

عابر بحور الخوف 

لكن 

كل شي ضدي 

حظي 

والدنيا 

والظروف 
===== 
42-تبكي عيوني على فرقا مثلكم غالين ,,,, نعنبو جد الغلا كيف بعد العز بكاني 
===== 
43-الغلا لك بقلبي والضمير مخزون،بداخل أعماق جوفي عشق بالدم ذاب 
===== 
44-مسا الخير 

ياأهل الزين كله 

مسا الورد بأزهاره وفله 

مساء بشوفكم يفز الكون كله 
===== 
45-ياليت من يطري على البال ينشاف،،، 
وياليت من نبغاه دايم نشوفه 
===== 
46-أصعب الدموع دمعتان 

دمعة سجين مظلوم 

ودمعة حبيب محروم..لاااااااااااازم 
===== 
47-تعرف عيوبك : 
1-انك عزيز 
2- وبعد غالي 
3- حتى وانت بعيد دوم على بالي..لااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
48-أدور فيك عن عذروب ولابانت عذاريبك 
كريم وصادق ومحبوب وزود الطيب عذروبك 
===== 
49-إضحك حبيبي دام غيري مسليك ! 
بكره تموت من القهر لانسيتك!! 
===== 
50-أنا 
عيوني 
أحبهم 

وأحبك 
أنت 
قدهم 

لكن 
عيوني 
حلفوني 

أحبك 
أكثر 
منهم.. لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
51-جامل 

واسأل يوم عنا 

وطيب خواطر ناس تغليك 

مايجوز يا الغالي تهجرنا..لاااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
52-ياصاحبي لوغبت ماني بناسيك 
معزتك بالقلب وغيرك تركناه 
===== 
53-الى حبيـــبي 

ان كان ودك ترتاح على صدري فلا باس أخاف دقات قلبي يزعجنك 
===== 
54-طلبــــــت 

بحر الشعر يوصف غلاكم قلت السموحه عاجز عن معانيه 
===== 
55- 
*.*.*.*.* 
مثل الندى للورد بالقلب طاريك 

ربيع عمري شوفتك ياحياتي 
===== 
56-كل الناس مؤدبه 

الا انت !! 

تدري ليه 

لأنك تدخل القلب بدون استئذان ..لااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
57-لبيـــــــــــه 

يارقم لفاني وانت عنوانه 

لبيــــــــه 

يامنهو عن همومي ينسيني 
===== 
58-أحس بغيبتك غربه وضيقه مالها آخر أحس اني بلا صحبه ونفسي الهم كاسيها 
===== 
59-من قال ياعمري عليك النفس زعلانه 
اجرح وعذبني مدام الجرح يرضيني 
===== 
60-لاتعلمني شلون أحبك 

لأني حبيتك 

علمني شلون ألقاك 

لأني أحتاجك 
===== 
61-ياعين ادمعي 
ويا آه من صدري اطلعي 
كل الاحبه تجمعوا وأنا حبيبي مو معي..لاااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
62-خذ الهنا من حياتي عطني شقا حياتك 
مابي البسمه بشفاتي يكفيني بسمة شفاتك 
===== 
63-إن كان قصدك من تمنعك تشويق ** شوقي لك أكبر من تصور خيالك 
===== 
64-ماراح تحس فيني الا لين توقف عند قلبي وتقول هذا اللي بالامس كان يموت فيني 
===== 
65-سلام 

ياللي مانسى القلب ذكراك 

ياللي غلاك بداخل القلب مرسوم 
===== 
66-عندي القلب 
وعندك "دقاته" 

عندي الجسد 
وعندك"حياته" 

عندي الحب 
وعندك"حلاته" 
===== 
67-رســاله خاصه 

جعل الموت يجيني لانسيتك وشلون أبنساك وانت اجمل ذكرياتي 
===== 
68-مدام لقيتك في طريق اسمه (وفا الأحباب) 
دخيل الله وبعد الله دخيلك لاتخليني 
===== 
69-يا أحلى انسان وين رسايل الماضي 
ياترى زعلان ولا صندوق الحفظ فاضي 
===== 
70- اكتشفت ان القصايد لو تعبر عن غلاك شابت حروف القوافي وانعدم وزن القصيد 
===== 
71-ادخل الرمز الشخصي 

**** 
رصيدك الحالي 

$أحبك$ 
===== 
72-جايز انك في غيابي 
تقلب الدنيا علي 

بس انامن قبل اعرفك 
قالب الدنيا علي 
===== 
73-اذا سمعت أحد ينادي والصوت كله حزن. 
لاتلتفت تراه قلبي من الشوق يمشي وراك 
===== 
74-بدمي كتبت اسمك 
وبدمعي غسلت همك 
وعيوني تحسد امك 
اللي بحنانها تضمك 
===== 
75-المعذره 

كاني على الوصل قصرت 
ماهو بكيفي حاكمتني >>ظروفي<< 
===== 
76-وجهك قمر 

فمك عسل 

عيونك موت 

خدك ورد 

وتبغاني ماأحبك 

ياشيخ رووووووح 
===== 
77-أرهن العمر كله لأجل اشوفك ثواني 

مانسيتك حبيبي لو زماني نساني 
===== 
78-علمني كثر الغلا أصوم على صوتك حتى لو ماتكلمني أبرسل وأسمع سكوتك 
===== 
79-حبيبي 

لاتقطع الوصل 

وانشد عن الحال 

اليوم انا معك 

بكره تحت الرمال 
===== 
80-جذبت لك روحي من أقصى الحشا هاك 
واحذر ترجعها تراها هديه 
===== 
81-من غدر الأيام 

جيتك كارهن نفسي 

لو قلت لي وشفيك 

بكيت وقلت محتاجك 
===== 
82-الله عطاك الغلا مني وتستاهل 

والله عطاك المحبه وانت راعيها 
===== 
83-على مركاي جالس ودقت نبرة الجوال لقيت الرقم من غالي يفو القلب لعلومه 
===== 
84-فكرت 
أهديك 
ورده 
تذبل 
أو اهديك 
كلمه 
ترحل 
لكن 
فكرت 
اهديك 
قلب 
دايم عنك 
يسال 
===== 
85-كني سمعتك تناديني 

وجيت وقلت لك سم 

اثره خيالك بناه الشوق قدامي 
===== 
86-الله خلقلي: 
يدين تضمك 
شفتين تبوسك 
عينين تشوفك 
وقلب واحد يحبك 
===== 
87-تدري وش اللي محرق القلب احراق 

انك بعيد 

وحزن الأيام غابه .. 
===== 
88-الأنسان اذا وقف قلبه يموت 

الا أنا 

تدري ليه ؟ 

لأنك قلبي الثاني لاااااااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
89-يمكن بقلبك أنا مالي مكان 
بس وش حيلتي يوم انك بقلبي أغلى انسان لاااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
90-أنا ياغالي ماأنسى 
ولا أبعد ولا أقسى 
أنا سفينه كل ماترحل 
يردها الشوق للمرسى 
===== 
91-ماتعودت السهر حسبي الله عليك كل ماغفت عيني جا صحاني غلاك 
===== 
92-مسابقة اليوم 

اربح فورا 

مع وريد القلب 

بمجرد اتصالك 

على الرقم ------> 

المرسل: 
===== 
93-ناس نست 

وناس تغيرت 

وناس تكبرت 

وانت الله لايحرمني منك 
أصيل ماتتغير 
===== 
94-رغم المسافه ترى ماني بناسيك 
أفرش لك عيوني وتغطيك الاهداب 
===== 
95-انت يادلع 

ياولع 

ونور سطع 

وبرق لمع 

تدري لو شافك القمر استحى ماطلع لاااااااااااااااااااااازم 
===== 
96-أحلى سلام 

من قلب يحبك وخافق يغليك 

أرق تحيه 

من روح تودك ونفس تعزك 
===== 
97-لاتسافر وتروح 

لاتجدد علي الجروح 

قلبك الطيب كيف تغير 

بعد ماكان طيب سموح 
===== 
98-لاتحزن ولاتهتم،أنا كلي أشيل الهم،أنا أحبك بكل جنون أنا أفدي دموعك دم، 
===== 
99-الا منه رعش قلبك 

ترى به ناس يطرونك 

والا منه سهى فكرك 

تذكر من يحبونك 
===== 
100-تدري وش اللي فيك يجبرني عليك 

راحة عيوني اذا شافت عيونك 
=====

يتبع

----------


## سراب الليل

تابع

= = = =

ارتجف قلبي



ضاعت مني القوة



الحلو يقرا رسالتي 
----------------- 
حبيبي اذا ندا يلبي الطير 
واذا سلم سلامه غير 
واذا اقبل بشارة خير 
------------------ 
حنانك يغمر الدنيا 
ومرسالك...



رسايل حب للعشاق..بحبك تتبوح 
----------------------- 
يليت القلب فدا قلبك 
ولا نالك من الدنيا جروح 
مالها مصلوح 
-------------------------- 
قال لي مسافر شهر 
ولما قرب السفر .. 
قرب الفراق الكبير 
---------------------- 
تفداك روحي يامفارق حبايبك 
وافداك عمري راحتي وابتهاجي 
----------------------- 
ايوالله اني احبك دون خلق الله 
ويحبك 
القلب 
واحساسي

ومافيني 
---------------------- 
وانا احبك...وكل الحب لك كله 
ياغالي مسكنه في قلبي وعيني 
----------------------- 
الله وأكبر لو لي معك وقتين 
وقت تعيش النفس بك حلو الأزمان 
وقت نهاره ليل والعين بالعين 
أسهر ونومي مايعرض بالاجفان 
-------------------- 
أسهر بليلي

والقمر


وجهك الزين

منور يكسف حيا غادي ألوان 
----------------------- 
فيني من 

الوجدان


والشوق 

حملين عسى خفوقي يشمله منك الأحسان 
----------------------------





مافي شي بس 
حبيت استمتع بنظرة عيونك ولمسة يدك 
----------------------- 
شفت الحلا فيها يوصف بوصفين 
وصف الحسن ووصف يبين لها شان 
----------------- 
أنت ميلاد الهوى ...عمر الهوى 
عيد ميلاد الثرياء والثرى 
----------------------- 
كف بكف ..وليل صيف وتعاليل 
وسحر تسامر به عيوني نظرها 
----------------------- 
هنني ياللي جميعي لك هنا 
حطني باخر مداي 
طيرك اللي مايبي غيرك أنا 
ضمني أنت فضاي 
------------------ 
بشر اللي ينتظر يوم الفراق 
قل تباعدنا ولايمكن نعود 
----------------------- 
أنا بطريق الحب مازلت اعاني 
مثل النظر ..بين الهدب ماله احدود!! 
----------------------- 
قلبي بعيد عنك ..وين أنت وياه؟؟ 
قلبي عليك اليوم أبعد من سهيل 
=====
عزى لقلب ..مثل قلبك تولاه 
ماعاد أبي للي حصل منك تعليل 
=====
توك تجي تسأل؟؟؟؟؟ 
وانا عليك ...أسأل يامشغل بالي؟؟ 
=====
ع الموعد أجي ملهوف .. 
لحظاتي تمر سيوف... 
لاحبيبي حشى مو أنت .. 
تتركني أسير الخوف 
=====
وكان انعقد حبل الوصل في يمينك 
من يسقي الضامي وهو ناشف الريق؟؟ 
=====
لاقسوتك رحمة ولانلت لينك 
ولاشفتني من بينهم كل ماويق 
=====
كنت شرقك وغربك والشمال وجنوب 
لين خانت فصولك وقتها ..موضعي 
=====
عن حبك رحلت.. 
ولحبك وصلت.. 
وهذي سوالف رحلتي !!! 
=====
واللي عشق عشق بهيام.. 
طول الفراق يأرقه... 
فالموعد الساعه بعام.. 
كل الثواني تقتله 
=====
غريب؟؟؟؟؟ 
انك نظر عيني وتخلف مواعيد الهدب 
لك والأماني!!!! 
=====
ماكنت افكر في فراقك دقيقة... 
لولا أن عقلي من سبات الهوى فاق 
وشفت ان جمع الشمل ..ماله طريق... 
=====
أنا وياك يالحرمان في الدنيا غدينا إخوان 
مسيرتنا سوى في كل حاضرنا وماضينا 
=====
فتش في قلوب البشر .. 
واسأل ايام العمر .. 
وان لقيت مثل حبي .. لك العذر 

=====
انا شاريك يالغالي، ولا تظن ابيعك .. 
حتى لو قل اتصالي، غلاك بقلبي باقي .. 

=====
قالوا القمر قلت عالي، 
قالوا الذهب قلت غالي، 
قالوا حبيبك قلت دوم على بالي .. 

=====
اذا حسيت بضيق او انك حزين، دايماً ردد .. 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك، اني كنت من الظالمين 

=====
من وراك اسأل عليك، قلبي دوم يحس فيك، 
والله اني ما نسيتك، بس ابتغلى عليك .. 

=====
عزيز وغالي مهما المسافة ابعدتنا، 
ان كنت ناسي لا تنسى لحظة اجمعتنا .. 

=====
يا بخت هالرسايل .. كل يوم تشوفك .. 
وانا يا حسرة .. اتمنى ارسل عيوني لاجل تشوفك .. 

=====
شفتك من الحيرة عجزت اتكلم .. 
كيف القمر جاني على هيئة انسان !! 

=====
يا زين قربك .. 


ويا شين فرقاك .. 


ويا زين مسجاتك .. 


تشرح فيها ضيق صدري .. 

=====
لا تدق علي هاليومين !! 


لاني طالع القمر حتى اقوله .. 


لا تشوف نفسك .. لقينا شبيهك !! 

=====

دنيا بدونك ظلام .. 


وابعادك والله حرام .. 


يا احلى واجمل غرام .. 


اذكرني لو بسلام .. 

=====
الو .. 

معك رساله من سيربح قلبي من محطة احبك .. 


س:هل تقبل حبي؟ 

معك دقيقة للرد !! 

=====

انت خياري و ليموني 
خلي وملحي وكموني 
سكر قلبي وعيوني 
أحبك مهما يلوموني 
=====
رسايلك تسحرني 
صوتك يثيرني 
شوفتك تنهيني 
حضنك يحييني 
تحبني اتصل فيني..!! 
=====
نصيحه؟؟ 
حبني تراني اذاحبيت احد احبه بجنون 
واذ اكرهته اخليه مجنون؟؟؟ 
=====
لما عرفتك 

تأكدت 

وأدركت 

وأيقنت 

أن الدنيا للحين فيها قلوب صافية 
=====
تدري ما نصبر بدونك, 
تدري نشتاق لعيونك , 
أقول : مساء الخير 
وشلونك ؟ 
=====
لا تفارقني وتروح..... 
لا تجددلي الجروح ......قلبك 
الطيب تغير كنت لي 
طيب سموح.... 
=====
خفت 


ودخت 


وما فهمت 


واحترت 


وفي النهاية 
اكتشفت اني احبك 
=====
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
أكشن.. 

((((بوسة لأحلى بشر ومساء الخير يا قمر)))) 
=====
احس ان قلبي 
يروح شمال ويمين 
ينبض بنبض غريب 
تدري ليش? 
جن من حبك 
=====
7+7=14 
صح? 
حط يمين الناتج كلمة قمر 
شفت الجملة الحلوة 
هذا انت 
=====
أحبك 



والله انك طماع !! شو بعد تبي أحسن من هالكملة . 

=====

مساء الخير ياعيوني 
مساءك كيف من دوني 
أحب أسمع انا صوتك 
واحطك داخل عيوني 

=====

أجمع فيك الأمل 


أطرح منك الألم 


أضرب فيك المثل 


أقسم أنك عسل 

=====

تجيني رسايلك وانا في حظن الاتعاب ومن أقراها ينفتح لي من الفرح باب 

=====

لما عرفتك تأكدت وأدركت وأيقنت أن الدنيا للحين فيها قلوب صافية 

=====

احباب قلبي كثير والود موزع بينهم والغلا ملك القليل لكن انت سيدهم 

===== 

أسألك ربي ثلاث 
ترزقنا كلنا الجنة 
والغلط تبعدنا عنه 
والغالي لاتحرمنا منه 

===== 

نصيحة محب _ شف 
نفسك وحاسبها _ شف 
غلطاتك وعدلها _ شف 
أحسن رسالة وارسلها 

=====

أليمه فرقة الأحباب إا صار الوفا فيهم انا قلبي مع احبابي ولا يقدر يخليهم 

=====

أحبك كثر حب الناس للخير وكثر ما غرد الطير وكثر ما طفشونا بجدة غير 

===== 

هذي حياتي لاخلت منك تنعاف مثل الليالي لاخلت من قمرها 
=====

سرقني اللي من عيني وانا ساري .. وصرت معي دربي اللي صرت ماشي به 
=====
زينت الشعر ياأجمل من تغنا به.. أسطورة الحب من خل إلى خله 
===== 
دام شرواك الرفيق اللي ينتخا به.. ماعلي لاراح جرح وهل جرح مستجدي 
===== 
من غلاك افتخر بك واعمل المستحيل لو اعاني حياتي,, خل ويعشق خليله 
=====
حبك حبيبي بوت اتشاه..مفارقاتك بوت تكليف..أحبك يوم كنت بتشاه 
=====
ليتك دريت بداخلي ويش سويت .. ليتك تداوي قلبي اللي ملكته 
=====
مرات احس انك حبيبي وانا اغليك .. ومرات احس انك مش معاي وينساك بالي 
=====
لو تباعدنا بتقدير الظروف ,, مستحيل انساك ياعذب الوصوف 
===== 
لو ينشري قلبك ترى الكاش مدفوع ,, نشري القوب اللي ذبحنا غلاها 
===== 
ليتني اكسر من ضلوعي قلم وامزق من جلدي ورق واخذ من دمي حبر واكتب وحشتني 
===== 
نغيب ونحسب كل غيبه قصيره ,, وكم غيبه كالموت واقسى من الموت 
=====
صدق المشاعر ماتبي اليوم قاضي ,, دام العطا من بيننا حيل فياض 
=====
إن كان تغليني على النفس مره ,, ترى غلاك يفوق بالوصف تعبيره 
=====
اسكن وسط قلبي واسكن وسط عيني 
وان نام حبك بعيني 


رمشي الحارس 
=====
شافوك في عيني وهذا اعتذاري 


وش حيلتي لاجت في عيني طيوف ؟؟ 
===== 
قلت مرحب ,, ومال الغايب الا هلا ,, مرحبا بالذي عني يخاف النزوح 
=====
احترت كيف اموت والحب فيني ,, موتي يهون ولا تموت الموده 
=====
اذكرك كن وجهك من عيوني قريب ,, واسمع الصوت كن الصوت فيني صداه 
=====
محلاه من عشق ومحلاه من صباح ,, يبدا بوجهك وبحبك يستنير 
=====
تذكر كم قلبي بكلمة احبك باح ,, وكم قلتها انت بكل التفاسير 
=====
ماحلاها ذيك الايام ليت اللي كا

----------


## سراب الليل

تابع
====

اليوم : أحبك 
بكره : أعشفك 
بعده : في العناية المركزة 
والسبب؟ ( أموت فيك ) 
=====
كرهت الدنيا بغيابك 
كرهت أسمي عقب أسمك 
كرهت الدنيا لا جابت 
سوالف ما بها ذكراك 
====
تبغى أقولك شي 
ما تتوقعة 
( أنا حامل ) 

لك الشوق والحب 
=====
من العيون تغيب 
لكن من القلب ما 
تغيب أنت في كل 
الأماكن قريب 
=====
أمات الحب عشاقا 
وحبك أنت أحياني 
ولو خيرت في وطن 
لـقـلت هواك أوطاني 
=====
فتش في قلوب البشر .. 
واسأل ايام العمر .. 
وان لقيت مثل حبي .. لك العذر 
=====
انا شاريك يالغالي، ولا تظن ابيعك .. 
حتى لو قل اتصالي، غلاك بقلبي باقي .. 
=====
قالوا القمر قلت عالي، 
قالوا الذهب قلت غالي، 
قالوا حبيبك قلت دوم على بالي .. 
=====
من وراك اسأل عليك، قلبي دوم يحس فيك، 
والله اني ما نسيتك، بس ابتغلى عليك .. 
====
عزيز وغالي مهما المسافة ابعدتنا، 
ان كنت ناسي لا تنسى لحظة اجمعتنا .. 
====
يا بخت هالرسايل .. كل يوم تشوفك .. 
وانا يا حسرة .. اتمنى ارسل عيوني لاجل تشوفك .. 
===
شفتك من الحيرة عجزت اتكلم .. 
كيف القمر جاني على هيئة انسان !! 
=====
يا زين قربك .. 

ويا شين فرقاك .. 

ويا زين مسجاتك .. 

تشرح فيها ضيق صدري .. 
=====
لا تدق علي هاليومين !! 

لاني طالع القمر حتى اقوله .. 

لا تشوف نفسك .. لقينا شبيهك !! 
=====
دنيا بدونك ظلام .. 

وابعادك والله حرام .. 

يا احلى واجمل غرام .. 

اذكرني لو بسلام .. 
====
ان جيتني لبيه..وان رحت لبيه 
يافرحي بموتي ..وفرحي بميلاد 
=====
ماادري وش اكره فيك واحب انا فيك 
مادري..ولكن..كل حبك حياتي 
=====
وان كان قلبك في محبته يعصاك 
لابوه قلب ..ماتنومس وعافه 
=====
محتاج........

لك .................

وينك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
=====
ياحاجتي ...ياحاجتي ..

عندي كلام واااااااااايد ....

وينك؟؟ 
=====
تغلا ....

تغلا........ 
يابعد عمري .....تغلا.. 
انا عنك حبيبي ما.. 
تخلا... 
بظل أحبك... 
=====
الحـــب لو طال .. 
الغياب ..... 
أول مداك ...وآخره...... 
=====
اول قصيدها قلتها يوم شفتك .. 
وآخر قصيده ..قلتها يوم فرقاك.. 
=====
ياتاج راسي وياقلبي وياعيني... 
ماعاش منهو ايكدر خاطرك ساعه.. 
=====
اهديت له عمر مشى نصفه اشواك.. 
وهديته لي كرت موعد زفافه 
=====
حبك حياتي وعمري واجمل سنيسني .. 
وانتي مثل نجمة في الكون لماعة 
=====
المستحيل اني اجافيه وابعد 
وان هو جافاني عشت لجله وحيده 
=====
الا ياللي سمعت الصوت قله .. 
لو ان اللي طلبته مستحالي.. 
سمع والا قراها بالمجله.. 
رسالة حب من غالي لغالي

=====
أهواك مشوار ومصير .. 
والنور في دروبي ... 
أنا أحبك ..أنا أحبك... 
وصارت دنيتي حبك 
=====
عساك تعيش فى راحه 
وقلبك تمتلي افراحه 
وروحك دوم شراحه 
ياحلو انته يا تفاحه 
=====
توجد لك رساله طويله 
لا تنتهى 

انزل 3 مرات 

احبك 

اهواك 

اطلع 3 مرات 
=====

أفتح يدك اليمين ! 

عن جد إفتحها 

بوس طرفها 

حطها على خدك 

هذي مني لك 
=====
ودي اشوفك وأحضنك 
آلين اتنفس انفاسك 
واقولك على شفاتك 
احبك000 
=====
ابسقي عطش قلبي 

القاسي على شفاتك 

واقول أحبك أحبك 
أحبك.. 

=====

تعبت ورحت للطبيب 

وصفلي علاج غريب 

بوسة من فم الحبيب 

كل مرة إلين اطيب 

=====

اتوة في بحر عينيك 

واسكر من طعم شفتيك 

فأرتمي بين ذراعيك 

طالبا حنانك حبيبتي 

=====

اه آي آح 

كلام حبيبي كله صح 

ان غنى ولا كح 

نظرة من عينه 
انا اروح بح 
=====

انا احب .... 

ومن كثر ما احب ..... 

كرهت .!! 

تدري وش كرهت ؟؟ 

كرهت التفكير بغيرك ..! 

=====


حرام اكذب واقول 
إنك على بالي 

لانك انت اصلاً 

ساكن خيالي 
=====
اخاف اقول احبك 
تصير مغرور واخاف 
أن ماقلتها تحب احد 
غيري 
=====
برفع عليك قضية 
القاضي ضميرك 
والشاهد جرحي 
والمحامي دمعي 
والقاتل رسايلك 
=====
اموت برقة احساسك 
وهمس الحب في انفاسك 
ولو تطلب عيوني 
(انا كلي فدا راسك ) 
=====
هم 
غم 
حزن 
ضيق 
وحدة 
ملل 
عزلة 
سهر 
قهر 
غربة 
إنعزال 
طفش 

حياتي بدونك 
=====


يتبع..

----------


## سراب الليل

تابع
=====

كشفت حقيقتك 

ما توقعت كذا 

ليش ما قلتلي أن 

دمك عسل 

=====

قلبي مع الارسال 
وعيني على الجوال 
مدري انا على البال 
ولاتغيرت الاحوال! 

=====

احرق ما شئت من جسدي 
فدموعي تطفيه 

لكن اياك ان تحرق قلبي 
فأنت " فية" ! 

=====
إذا كنت بروحك 
انا ثانيك وإذا متضايق 
أنا أسليك وأذا مستانس 
الله يهنيك.. 

=====
تبي تشوف حبك 
وين وداني . تب تتأكد 
اتصل وشوف 
027466555 
*******(رقم مستشفى شهار )*** 
=====
من اول البحر لاخر المينا 
احبك يا بنت الذينا 
وانت منتي حاسة فينا 
=====


خطاك انك تصدق لا 
قلت لك بنساك 
أنا إذا نسيت الحمد 
قلي وش اصلي بة 

====

لا تحسب إني لاقسى 
الوقت ناسيك ..دقات قلبي 
كلها تقول : وينك.... 

=====

الخمره حرام 

وترك الصلاة حرام 

والحظه اللي اقضيها 

بدونك 
والله حرام 
=====
كم تحسفنى عليك .. 
مانبي غيرك نبيك.. 
تونا حسينا بغلاك.. 
يا تجينا يا نجيك .. 

=====
كل الناس تحسبك غالي 
للأسف ما يدرون 
إنك >> 

الغلا كله 

=====
إذا دفن جسمي تحت 
الرمال وضاع إسمي في 
الخيال فهذه رسائلي لا 
تزآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل. 

=====
تبسم ترى 
العمر فاني.تبسم وأياك 

تنساني .تبسم ترى الهنا 

لحظه.تبسم ولو علشاني 
=====

1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
أكشن 
(((وحشتني سواليفك 
بس وحشةشوفتك 
أكثر))). 

=====
رسمت الدنيا بعيونك 
تهت وضعت من دونك 
حلفت اني ماخونك 
احبك موت واصونك 
====
لو استطعت لشربت 

الخمر كي انساك ولكنني 
واثق انني سآرى في 
الكآس عيناكِ 
=====

انا قايل من الاول 
عمر الزين ما يكمل 
تغير طبع محبوبي 
وصاراليوم ما يسأل 

=====
انت وانا شجرة توت 
إنت فرع GOLD وانا 
فرع ياقوت واللي 
يفرقنا يا رب يموت 

=====
اقول!!! الي خلقك خلق 
مليون غيرك 

بس كلهم والله ما يسونك.. 
=====
اقول شي ما تتوقعينة 
( انا حامل ) 

لك كل الحب والاعجاب 
والشوق 

=====
اموت حزن وقهر لو 
لحظة حبيبي تنساني 
وارضا اعيش بسجن لو 
انت سجاني 
=====

لولا الحياء والخوف 
والثالثة الموت لا اصيح 
بلصوت مشتاق لك 
<<< موت>>>> 

=====
سوف اذبحك حبا. 

واحرقك عشقا واخنقك 

غراما .ثم احيل أوراقك 

إلى سجن جنوني . 

=====
احبك لو يموت الحب 

وتصير القلوب قبور 

اشوف الحب هو موتي 

واشوفك إنت تابوتي 

=====
يالي العسل ريقك 

والرفيق عودك قصدي 

انا ازورك واقطف من 

زهورك 

=====
عمر الغيم ما يحجب 

خيوط الشمس ...عمر 

البعد مايطوي 

صداقة امس..... 

=====
روحي تتكلم فيك 

من لهفتي تناديك 

تصرخ تقول وينك 

وحشتني موت ابيك 

=====


غبت والشوق طول 

وحبي لك ماتحول 

يليت ترجع حبيبي 

تراسلني مثل أول 
سألت ربي ثلاث : 
الجنة يرزقنا وعن الغلط يبعدنا ومن صوتك لايحرمنى 
***** 
إذا فيه يوم ضايق صدرك ونزل دمعك على خدك اتصل بي تراني ابيع الدنيا لأجلك 
***** 
فيه واحد سكران مسكته الشرطة ركبوه معهم يوم شغلوا الونان قال : ادعس جت الشرطة 
***** 
ترسل أو ما ترسل تغيب أو ما تغيب والله ووالله إنك غالي 
***** 
تعميم هام وسري / الفلك والأرصاد مضيعين ( قمر ) .. انتبه ياعمري .. لايمسكونك 
***** 
شمري حج وهو يطوف على الكعبه يقول ياربي أرني جيت لاتقول عويد ماجاك 
***** 
فيه صرصور منبطح على بطنه وميت من الضحك لييش ؟ 
اللي يضربه بالزنوبه أحول 
***** 
محلل سياسي شمري أسألوه ويش معنى تورا بورا قال مثل قوله .. ( خيطي بيطي ).. 
***** 
بدوي فيه مغص سأله دكتور : وش أكلت ؟ قال : بسكوت أبو ديك ( يقصد مكعبات ماجي ) 
***** 
هندي في الحج يرمي الشيطان ويقول : إنت نفر مافي كويس , إنت سيمسيم كفيل !! 
***** 
بدوي اتصل على وحده يغازلها قالت له شكلك بدوي ؟؟ قال : يلعن أم الكاشف 
***** 
قلبك قلب قلبي من قبل قلبك يقابل قلبي ولو قلبي تقلب مايقبل غير قلبك ياقلبي 
***** 
عسى من يكرهك " يبلى " ومن يحزنك " يشقى " ومن يحسدك " يعمى " ومن يسعدك " يبقى" 
***** 
من بيت الله الحرام اتمنى لكم السعادة في الدنيا والاخرة وعيدكم مبارك 
***** 
ترى الهوى يقطع قلوب البعارين,,, حتى الحمير السود يلعن جدفها ,,,, 
***** 
جوال سوداني مسكر : إن الرغم اللي زربتو ماموجود ممكين تدوق ليهو تاني آآآآي 
***** 
شمري قال لمسيحي ماتصلي معنا قال أنا مسيحي قال أنا شمري وأصلي مع مطران 
***** 
شمري راح لبنان قالوله أهلا وسهلا بالضيعه قال : الضيعه والله حياتي بحايل 
***** 
في شمري جاه ولد صام 5 أيام أيام مات الولد 
قال : على الطلاق لاخصمها من رمضان 
***** 
حظ المكان , وحظ منهم حواليك , وحظ العيون اللي تناظر عيونك 
***** 
يسعد مساك قلبي معاك خذ العلم جاك ياصلك ويتعداك ترى ذبحني غلاك 
***** 
مستعد أخسر حياتي واخسر الدنيا لاجلك , المهم أني أشوفك , كلما احتجت لحنانك 
***** 
ودي أكون أحلاهم وبوسط قلبك أغلاهم وإذا جت حزت الشوق ابيك تذكرني وتنساهم 
***** 
طق طق طق إحم .. إحم ياولد 
مدرى القلب فيه إحد وإلا ندخله ؟؟ 
***** 
دام الوفاء ؟ والطيب ! أبرز مزاياك لي الفخر لاصار مثلك صديقي 
***** 
إفتح يدك اليمين , عن جدها إفتحها , بوس طرفها , حطها على خدك ... هذي مني لك !! 
***** 
من غلاك ودي أكتب فعيونك قصيده . بس الحبر خلّص والبقاله بعيده . 
***** 
حوطي سأل واحد : وين شغال ؟ قال : في ( البرق والبريد والهاتف ) 
قال : أهب ثلاث وظائف 
***** 
على هونك على هونك تراني ضايع بدونك تبي مني رسالة حب أنا كلي فدى عيونك 
***** 
ليتك تمر بالخطأ وتشوفني بعينك .. ليتك تمر وش هالبطا ياصاحبي وينك 
***** 
انا خايف والله خايف ! خايف منك ؟ خايف تقولي أمش بطريق وانا بطريق 
***** 
ماضنتي في ناس راح تفرقنا ... والايام بيننا 
***** 
يارسايل علميهم كيف قلبي ذاب فيهم وإن نسوا يارسايل ذكريهم .. 
***** 
يخرب بيتك شو حبيتك كلك زوء من تحت لفوء 
***** 
واو ياربي ماأصدق مو معقول القمر ماسك الجوال ويقرأ رسالتي ... 
***** 
كيف عنك أتوب والقلب خضرتك تملكه بتوب عن كل الذنوب وذنب حبك ماأتركه 
***** 
مومهم حطني في آخر حساباتك خلني في آخر أهتماماتك بس المهم لي ركن في حياتك 
***** 
هم غم حزن ضيق وحده ملل عزله سهر قهر غربله إنعزال طفش 
حياتي بدونك 
***** 
أحبك حب ماله حدود احبك رغم هذا البعد أحبك موت يالغالي 
***** 
أبيك ( حب ) ما ينتهي عشقه أبد ,,, وأبيك ( قلب ) ما يسكنه غيري أحد 
***** 
مطيري قرصته حيه جلس يضحك ليه ؟ 
طلع فيه أيدز 
***** 
فيه سوداني شافت التوكس قامت تبكي سألوها ليه قالت ذكرني بسيقان المرحوم 
***** 
مطيريه تأخر زوجها قالت لأمها أخاف إنه تزوج ؟ قالت تفاولي خير يمكن مدعوس 
***** 
دكتور سأل عجوز قاله كم عمرك قالت أمي تقول يومني أقعد والجازي بنت حمود تمشي 
***** 
أنا من بعدك أتألم وأنت دوم ناسيني أخاف أدق وأتكلم صدى صوتك يبكيني 
***** 
فيه أحد جنبك ؟ قل لهم راعي الرسالة يغليني عليكم كلكم 
***** 
مساء الهم مساء الغم لحسادك مساء الحب مساء الورد لك ولا حبابك 
***** 
خوفي يجي لك يوم وتنساني وإذا شفتني تقول شفتك أنا وين ذكرني ترى ناسي 
***** 
رحت اشتري لك ساعه ,,, غاليه ؟ مالقيت أغلى من الساعه اللي !!عرفتك فيها 
***** 
كل الشر دوني وخلفي وحولي محدن عطيته بالغلا نص ماجاك 
***** 
سألت قلبي ليش يحبك وليش يذطرط في كل لحظة 
قالي : ياشين اللقافه 
***** 
سلام الله على صقر تعلى نايف المرقاب مخاليبه من إفعول الظفر والطيب مدميها 
***** 
الله يلعنك ويلعن أبوك ويلعن أمك ويلعن جدك 
ياشارون الكلب 
***** 
حلفت لك مادمت انا حي ماانساك الا اذا جاك الخبر عن وفاتي 
***** 
ابعث رسايل تذكرك فيني والحقيقة ودي ابعث عيوني لجل تشوفك 
***** 
كل لحظه تمر نسأل عليك 
where are you ? 
وكل نبض يخفق بقلبي يقول 
i love you 
***** 
ياذيب لك عندي من الروح تقدير____ حتى علشانك ___ عشقت الذيابه 
***** 
انا تشهد انك للمواجيب سباق : شيخ ولد شيخ ولا أحد يطولك 
***** 
عذاب الحب ينهيني وانا مالي سواك انسان حرام انك تخليني مثل قصه بلا عنوان 
***** 
ياأغلى من كل غالي يامن سكن في خيالي لو فرقتنا المسافه تبقى في قلبي وبالي 
***** 
احبك واغليك واموت فيك لحظة ( لاتصدق ) ؟! اني في يوم انساك 
***** 
عمري أيامه انت روحي سكنتها انت احبك انت: انت: انت 
***** 
تنجرح = اداويك تفرح = اداريك تحزن = اواسيك 
تزعل = احوس ابو العالم وارضيك 
***** 
المستحيلات عندي ثلاث 
القلب ينساك 
يقل غلاك 
تنمحي ذكراك 
***** 
أجمع : فيك الامل أطرح : منك الملل 
أضرب: فيك المثل أقسم انك عسل 
***** 
بالعين اطالع غيرك وداخل فؤادي إنت وكل ماأنادي غيرك 
أنطق بأسمك إنت !! 
***** 
يجي يوم وتسألني : من أغلى أنا والا حياتك ؟ وأرد : حياتي وتزعل 
وماتدري انك حياتي 
***** 
على كل البشر أغليك وانا لك روح مرهونة إذا كان النظر يرضيك عطالك العاشق عيونه 
***** 
الله يرحم من على الطيب رباك .!! 
حيث الجمايل منك ماهي غريبه !! 
***** 
ابوك من صغرك وصالك على الطيب وخذت تاج الطيب من طيب ساسك 
***** 
اسمحلي أقول انك ابو ثلاث وجيه 
لانك مره قمر ومره بدر ومره هلال 
***** 
طولت بالي عليك . لكن تعبت أرتجيك . مدري أبيك 
وتبيني أو بس أنا اللي أبيك .!! 
***** 
ماهو جفاء لاشفتني عنك صديت ... 
عمر الجفاء ما راود النفس يمك ...

=====

----------


## سراب الليل

تابع

= = = =

ارتجف قلبي



ضاعت مني القوة



الحلو يقرا رسالتي 
----------------- 
حبيبي اذا ندا يلبي الطير 
واذا سلم سلامه غير 
واذا اقبل بشارة خير 
------------------ 
حنانك يغمر الدنيا 
ومرسالك...



رسايل حب للعشاق..بحبك تتبوح 
----------------------- 
يليت القلب فدا قلبك 
ولا نالك من الدنيا جروح 
مالها مصلوح 
-------------------------- 
قال لي مسافر شهر 
ولما قرب السفر .. 
قرب الفراق الكبير 
---------------------- 
تفداك روحي يامفارق حبايبك 
وافداك عمري راحتي وابتهاجي 
----------------------- 
ايوالله اني احبك دون خلق الله 
ويحبك 
القلب 
واحساسي

ومافيني 
---------------------- 
وانا احبك...وكل الحب لك كله 
ياغالي مسكنه في قلبي وعيني 
----------------------- 
الله وأكبر لو لي معك وقتين 
وقت تعيش النفس بك حلو الأزمان 
وقت نهاره ليل والعين بالعين 
أسهر ونومي مايعرض بالاجفان 
-------------------- 
أسهر بليلي

والقمر


وجهك الزين

منور يكسف حيا غادي ألوان 
----------------------- 
فيني من 

الوجدان


والشوق 

حملين عسى خفوقي يشمله منك الأحسان 
----------------------------





مافي شي بس 
حبيت استمتع بنظرة عيونك ولمسة يدك 
----------------------- 
شفت الحلا فيها يوصف بوصفين 
وصف الحسن ووصف يبين لها شان 
----------------- 
أنت ميلاد الهوى ...عمر الهوى 
عيد ميلاد الثرياء والثرى 
----------------------- 
كف بكف ..وليل صيف وتعاليل 
وسحر تسامر به عيوني نظرها 
----------------------- 
هنني ياللي جميعي لك هنا 
حطني باخر مداي 
طيرك اللي مايبي غيرك أنا 
ضمني أنت فضاي 
------------------ 
بشر اللي ينتظر يوم الفراق 
قل تباعدنا ولايمكن نعود 
----------------------- 
أنا بطريق الحب مازلت اعاني 
مثل النظر ..بين الهدب ماله احدود!! 
----------------------- 
قلبي بعيد عنك ..وين أنت وياه؟؟ 
قلبي عليك اليوم أبعد من سهيل 
=====
عزى لقلب ..مثل قلبك تولاه 
ماعاد أبي للي حصل منك تعليل 
=====
توك تجي تسأل؟؟؟؟؟ 
وانا عليك ...أسأل يامشغل بالي؟؟ 
=====
ع الموعد أجي ملهوف .. 
لحظاتي تمر سيوف... 
لاحبيبي حشى مو أنت .. 
تتركني أسير الخوف 
=====
وكان انعقد حبل الوصل في يمينك 
من يسقي الضامي وهو ناشف الريق؟؟ 
=====
لاقسوتك رحمة ولانلت لينك 
ولاشفتني من بينهم كل ماويق 
=====
كنت شرقك وغربك والشمال وجنوب 
لين خانت فصولك وقتها ..موضعي 
=====
عن حبك رحلت.. 
ولحبك وصلت.. 
وهذي سوالف رحلتي !!! 
=====
واللي عشق عشق بهيام.. 
طول الفراق يأرقه... 
فالموعد الساعه بعام.. 
كل الثواني تقتله 
=====
غريب؟؟؟؟؟ 
انك نظر عيني وتخلف مواعيد الهدب 
لك والأماني!!!! 
=====
ماكنت افكر في فراقك دقيقة... 
لولا أن عقلي من سبات الهوى فاق 
وشفت ان جمع الشمل ..ماله طريق... 
=====
أنا وياك يالحرمان في الدنيا غدينا إخوان 
مسيرتنا سوى في كل حاضرنا وماضينا 
=====
فتش في قلوب البشر .. 
واسأل ايام العمر .. 
وان لقيت مثل حبي .. لك العذر 

=====
انا شاريك يالغالي، ولا تظن ابيعك .. 
حتى لو قل اتصالي، غلاك بقلبي باقي .. 

=====
قالوا القمر قلت عالي، 
قالوا الذهب قلت غالي، 
قالوا حبيبك قلت دوم على بالي .. 

=====
اذا حسيت بضيق او انك حزين، دايماً ردد .. 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك، اني كنت من الظالمين 

=====
من وراك اسأل عليك، قلبي دوم يحس فيك، 
والله اني ما نسيتك، بس ابتغلى عليك .. 

=====
عزيز وغالي مهما المسافة ابعدتنا، 
ان كنت ناسي لا تنسى لحظة اجمعتنا .. 

=====
يا بخت هالرسايل .. كل يوم تشوفك .. 
وانا يا حسرة .. اتمنى ارسل عيوني لاجل تشوفك .. 

=====
شفتك من الحيرة عجزت اتكلم .. 
كيف القمر جاني على هيئة انسان !! 

=====
يا زين قربك .. 


ويا شين فرقاك .. 


ويا زين مسجاتك .. 


تشرح فيها ضيق صدري .. 

=====
لا تدق علي هاليومين !! 


لاني طالع القمر حتى اقوله .. 


لا تشوف نفسك .. لقينا شبيهك !! 

=====

دنيا بدونك ظلام .. 


وابعادك والله حرام .. 


يا احلى واجمل غرام .. 


اذكرني لو بسلام .. 

=====
الو .. 

معك رساله من سيربح قلبي من محطة احبك .. 


س:هل تقبل حبي؟ 

معك دقيقة للرد !! 

=====

انت خياري و ليموني 
خلي وملحي وكموني 
سكر قلبي وعيوني 
أحبك مهما يلوموني 
=====
رسايلك تسحرني 
صوتك يثيرني 
شوفتك تنهيني 
حضنك يحييني 
تحبني اتصل فيني..!! 
=====
نصيحه؟؟ 
حبني تراني اذاحبيت احد احبه بجنون 
واذ اكرهته اخليه مجنون؟؟؟ 
=====
لما عرفتك 

تأكدت 

وأدركت 

وأيقنت 

أن الدنيا للحين فيها قلوب صافية 
=====
تدري ما نصبر بدونك, 
تدري نشتاق لعيونك , 
أقول : مساء الخير 
وشلونك ؟ 
=====
لا تفارقني وتروح..... 
لا تجددلي الجروح ......قلبك 
الطيب تغير كنت لي 
طيب سموح.... 
=====
خفت 


ودخت 


وما فهمت 


واحترت 


وفي النهاية 
اكتشفت اني احبك 
=====
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
أكشن.. 

((((بوسة لأحلى بشر ومساء الخير يا قمر)))) 
=====
احس ان قلبي 
يروح شمال ويمين 
ينبض بنبض غريب 
تدري ليش? 
جن من حبك 
=====
7+7=14 
صح? 
حط يمين الناتج كلمة قمر 
شفت الجملة الحلوة 
هذا انت 
=====
أحبك 



والله انك طماع !! شو بعد تبي أحسن من هالكملة . 

=====

مساء الخير ياعيوني 
مساءك كيف من دوني 
أحب أسمع انا صوتك 
واحطك داخل عيوني 

=====

أجمع فيك الأمل 


أطرح منك الألم 


أضرب فيك المثل 


أقسم أنك عسل 

=====

تجيني رسايلك وانا في حظن الاتعاب ومن أقراها ينفتح لي من الفرح باب 

=====

لما عرفتك تأكدت وأدركت وأيقنت أن الدنيا للحين فيها قلوب صافية 

=====

احباب قلبي كثير والود موزع بينهم والغلا ملك القليل لكن انت سيدهم 

===== 

أسألك ربي ثلاث 
ترزقنا كلنا الجنة 
والغلط تبعدنا عنه 
والغالي لاتحرمنا منه 

===== 

نصيحة محب _ شف 
نفسك وحاسبها _ شف 
غلطاتك وعدلها _ شف 
أحسن رسالة وارسلها 

=====

أليمه فرقة الأحباب إا صار الوفا فيهم انا قلبي مع احبابي ولا يقدر يخليهم 

=====

أحبك كثر حب الناس للخير وكثر ما غرد الطير وكثر ما طفشونا بجدة غير 

===== 

هذي حياتي لاخلت منك تنعاف مثل الليالي لاخلت من قمرها 
=====

سرقني اللي من عيني وانا ساري .. وصرت معي دربي اللي صرت ماشي به 
=====
زينت الشعر ياأجمل من تغنا به.. أسطورة الحب من خل إلى خله 
===== 
دام شرواك الرفيق اللي ينتخا به.. ماعلي لاراح جرح وهل جرح مستجدي 
===== 
من غلاك افتخر بك واعمل المستحيل لو اعاني حياتي,, خل ويعشق خليله 
=====
حبك حبيبي بوت اتشاه..مفارقاتك بوت تكليف..أحبك يوم كنت بتشاه 
=====
ليتك دريت بداخلي ويش سويت .. ليتك تداوي قلبي اللي ملكته 
=====
مرات احس انك حبيبي وانا اغليك .. ومرات احس انك مش معاي وينساك بالي 
=====
لو تباعدنا بتقدير الظروف ,, مستحيل انساك ياعذب الوصوف 
===== 
لو ينشري قلبك ترى الكاش مدفوع ,, نشري القوب اللي ذبحنا غلاها 
===== 
ليتني اكسر من ضلوعي قلم وامزق من جلدي ورق واخذ من دمي حبر واكتب وحشتني 
===== 
نغيب ونحسب كل غيبه قصيره ,, وكم غيبه كالموت واقسى من الموت 
=====
صدق المشاعر ماتبي اليوم قاضي ,, دام العطا من بيننا حيل فياض 
=====
إن كان تغليني على النفس مره ,, ترى غلاك يفوق بالوصف تعبيره 
=====
اسكن وسط قلبي واسكن وسط عيني 
وان نام حبك بعيني 


رمشي الحارس 
=====
شافوك في عيني وهذا اعتذاري 


وش حيلتي لاجت في عيني طيوف ؟؟ 
===== 
قلت مرحب ,, ومال الغايب الا هلا ,, مرحبا بالذي عني يخاف النزوح 
=====
احترت كيف اموت والحب فيني ,, موتي يهون ولا تموت الموده 
=====
اذكرك كن وجهك من عيوني قريب ,, واسمع الصوت كن الصوت فيني صداه 
=====
محلاه من عشق ومحلاه من صباح ,, يبدا بوجهك وبحبك يستنير 
=====
تذكر كم قلبي بكلمة احبك باح ,, وكم قلتها انت بكل التفاسير 
=====
ماحلاها ذيك الايام ليت اللي كان ماراح ,, وليت الزمن وقف على لحظة تباشير 
=====
تحريت كلمتك وقلت ياصاح 
هي نظرة منك ولا تكابير 
=====
للهيام شفاه واشعار ودفاتر 
والغلا ياللي احبك محتويني 
=====

غريب والله ياحبيبي هوانا ,, نستعذب الاشواق ومانطفي الشوق 
=====

لوسمحت وتكرمت لا ترسل لي رسايل !! 


ارسل لي روحك ونفسك وقلبك 
=====
كلمة آسف ماتنفعك لو تأسفت ,, ياما سمعنا من كثيرات الانغام 
===== 
حبك بقلبي مثل وشم على كف ,, يموت راعي الكف والوشم موجود 
=====
انا غبي يحب الكل بالفطره ,, كلن لبس من غلاي ووحدي العاري 
=====
لك صورة عندي لها ابعاد وابعاد ,, محفوره في داخل القلب بسطور 
=====
ان بغيت ابعد شويه ماقويت ,, صار بعدي عنك يالصاحب غلا 
=====
مانساك لو ينسى الكحل سود الاهداب 
وشلون تنسى العين صافي نظرها 
=====
فكرت بالدنيا بلياك وشلون ؟؟ 
وبلحظة التفكير هلت دموووعي 
=====
ياورد لك الغلا ولك النور 
اموت في حبك ياشهد الحب والسرور 
صباح الحب 
=====
ابشرب من دلتك ولو كلها سم 
والله ماهز فنجالك ولا اقول كافي 
=====
والله لو ادري اني في منامي بشوفك 
حرام لاقضي دنيتي كلها نوم 
=====

انا من حبني بقلبه احبه بكل ما فيني 
اسميه نظر عيني وعلى كيفه يسميني .. 
=====

ما ودي ينكتب تم ارسال الرسالة .. 
ودي يكتبون تم ارسالي اليك !! 
=====
قالو ارفع راسك وشف القمر، مادروا ان 
القمر موطي راسه يقرأ الرساله !!!!! 
=====
يا حبيبي لو بعدت انت القريب .. 
مثل نبض القلب فيني ما تغيب .. 
=====
لو انا عنكم بعيدة .. 
وفي السؤال ماني شديدة .. 
بس محبتكم في قلبي اكيدة .. 
====

انا 

حياتي 

بدونك 

كلها 

ملل 

وحشه 

تعب 

اكتب اول حرف من كل كلمة !! 

===== 

ماانساك لو ينسى الكحل سود الاهداب .. 
وشلون تنسى العين صافي نظرها .. 

=====

ان نمت احلم فيك، وان سرحت افكر فيك، 
وان زعلت حنيت ابيك، بصراحة اموت فيك.. 

=====

احبك حب ما وراه مصالح، 
مثل حب ابلة عطيات للاستاذ صالح !! 

=====

في عنزة وتيس .. قال التيس: امباااااع .. 
قالت العنزة .. فديت هالصوت !!! 

======

وش يسلي النفس في بعدك حبيبي .. 
كل دقيقة تمر في قلبي لهايب .. 

====== 

اكتشفت ان القصايد لو تعبر عن غلاك .. 
شابت حروف القوافي وانعدم وزن القصيد .. 

=====

يا قطعة من كيكة!! 

يا صوت مزيكة!! 

يا حبة ماكنتوشة !! 

وصارت عليها هوشة !! 

======

احباب قلبي كثير والود موزع بينهم .. 
والغلا ملك القليل لكن انت سيدهم .. 

=====

يا بعد من قام وقعد والقمص بعيونه .. 
ويا زينه لي عطس وبان سنسونه .. 

صباح الحب .. 

===== 

وش تفكر فيه .. ياليت يكون فيني .. 
من ودك هالحظه يجيك .. ياليت يكون حنيني .. 

=====

سرحت 


وابتسمت 


بهدوء 


تدري ليش ؟؟ 


لانك خطرت على بالي !! 

=====

ابختصر عذب الكلام .. 

ابختصر احلى الجمل .. 

ابختصر كل الشعور في اربع حروف .. 

( ا ح ب ك ) 

===== 
يتبع

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره على المسجات الرائعه(15)

----------


## شجن

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو مسجات حلوه

تسلم سراب الليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكور على المسجات الرائعه

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكوره اختي بيسان  علي الرد 

تحياتي
سراب الليل

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكوره اختي شجون على الرد هد وجبنا

تحياتي

سراب الليل

----------


## سراب الليل

العفو اخوي شبكة الناصرة 

هد وجبنا


تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

*مشكور أخي على المجهود الطيب  والله يعطيك ألف عافية...*

----------

